# TSC score!



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Had to go to TSC to pick up a few items, Looked over the clearence Items. I found a Hypro roller pump used for ag sprayers. It's the Silver series XL. alloy body, Stainless internals, 150 psi, 9.0 gal per min.

I have been looking for something to boost pressure in my water system in a grid down incident. It will be perfect for a pedal mount. 
Paid $49.99, original price $229.00!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:congrat: good find! :2thumb:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice! I really wish we had TSC near my house... nearest one is over an hour away. I liked shopping there when I was living in VA and OH.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Good score . :2thumb: Like Turtle, the closest one to me is almost an hour away. But there is a Northern Tool fairly close.  Last time I did some price shopping, TSC was less expensive on most items but the drive would negate the savings. 

Tim


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, i think I have two Harbor Freight stores within about 20-30 minutes away from me, but their quality and selection are nowhere near as good as TSC.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Must be a regional thing.

What is a TSC?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Tractor Supply Company.


----------

